# Peep & FanTastic Have ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

one baby this morning and are still sitting on the other egg. I'm just leaving them be for now as Peep is such a wild and crazy guy in defending FanTastic and the nest. Really hoping all goes well this time around.

Castor and FanFan have again abandoned one egg but are still diligently sitting on one.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh my...!

Winter Babys..!

Eeeeeesh, I am glad we are not in 'Maine' or the upper East Coast...

Brrrrrrrrr!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sitting on pins and needles for future posts and pictures! Sure hope all goes well !!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*And Now There Are Two ..*

One very light colored, the other a much deeper/brighter yellow, and both very "hairy"  

http://www.rims.net/HPIM1668.JPG

Terry


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

lovely, look like little sheep dogs


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, how adorable. Don't they have unsually long hairs?
Enjoy the babies, Terry. They absolutely wonderful.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Instant love. Isn't it something that their coloring is so different. I just hope one of them looks like its beautiful mama. I can still see that little head of hers peeping out from her own mama.

Terry, pictures every day would be nice.  

Glad your family is doing better.

Maggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Too cute..............reminds me...........I've been gone a lot today and I forgot to check on mine that were suppose to hatch...........gotta go to the loft now..................LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Instant love. Isn't it something that their coloring is so different. I just hope one of them looks like its beautiful mama. I can still see that little head of hers peeping out from her own mama.
> 
> Terry, pictures every day would be nice.
> 
> ...


LOL Maggie! Pictures everyday, huh??? I'll try, but Peep may not let me .. he's an extremely protective Papa Pigeon  

FanTastic's mother is FanFan (white with black tail feathers) and her father is Castor (white with brown speckles). It was her Daddy's (Castor) tail that she was peeking out from under.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the two darling hairy bundles of joy!  

Sure sending good thoughts that these babies will grow up to be as beautiful as their parents.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Holy Moly!  Those babies have more hair than I have on my head!! Very cute.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! I've been told by a friend on another list that all that really thick "hair" at the base/back of the head is going to be a crest .. we shall see. Gotta go run and check on them to be sure Peep and FT are on the job. It's actually been hot here today, so if the parents are doing what they should be, I will leave the babies with them tonight .. if not .. well it's inside, heating pad, and Great Grandma Terry time.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Congratulations Terry, 

I hope everything goes well this time and these two bundles of joy will continue to thrive....the picture is adorable


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, join all the others in wishing you the VERY BEST with these two new cuties! Just LOVE all that hair and can't wait to see how they develop! 

CONGRATULATIONS to you and the new parents!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

All is well at 7:30 PM Pacific Time (or close to it). Mom (FanTastic) is on the babies and Peep is the ever vigilant guardian of his mate and offspring .. Peep is truly an amazing pigeon  

I've truly never seen baby pigeons with so much/so many "feather sprouts" .. I'm not real sure what we're going to end up with here, but it should be interesting.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, congratulations on the two little sweeties! Sure hope that FanTastic and Peep continue being model parents. Fantails have more tail feathers that other pigeons - do they have more feathers in general? Would that account for the thick sproutage? It is intriguing what baby fuzz turns into!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Congrats and the best of luck with your new grandfids  I can't get over their beautiful golden locks, what a couple of cuties.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Holy Crow! Those birds really are hairy for new chicks. Makes me think they are little Sasquatches or something. Congrats Terry on the little ones. 

Cameron


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new littles ones 
They are definately the fluffiest looking babies I have seen...I do notice that when my pigeons have Recessive Red Babies...their down is longer than normal...however these little guys have ALOT of fluff.
The difference in colour is also very interesting.
Please keep us posted with regular pics to see how these little ones develop.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

OOPs - got the wrong gender but FanFan and Castor both are so beautiful they couldn't help but have a beautiful Fantastic. Terry, is that picture I'm talking about still available? I'll bet the newer members would love to see it.

Too, have you shown a picture of Peep? 

I just love them.

Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

For new babies, thet are quite adorable. I bet they will turn into some beauts!
Congratulations Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Day 2 - Valentine and Cupid*

http://www.rims.net/2006Feb14

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments about my very hairy great grandfids  

I guess FanTastic was pretty fuzzy herself .. http://www.rims.net/FanBaby2

The picture Maggie has mentioned is the sixth one in this very large group .. got a tad carried away on this day: http://www.rims.net/2005Mar20

Peep is here .. next to last picture: http://www.rims.net/2005Dec24

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you sooo much. That picture of Fantastic and her daddy is my all time favorite picture. All of them are wonderful. I can't wait to see what the babies will look like because Peep is gorgeous in his own right.

Again, thanks. I enjoyed looking at all of them all over again.

Maggie


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Such a crowd you helped Terry!  

Suz.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Day 3 - Including Peep, The Flesh Eating Papa Pigeon!*

http://www.rims.net/2006Feb15/

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Well, your just a typical grandma showing off pictures of the grandfids.

...and rightly YOU SHOULD!  

They look to be growing well already!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry - I do thank you.  

They get cuter and cuter.

Maggie


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congradulations Terry,

They are precious! Their parents fixed up their nersery very pretty. I too, have never seen babies so young with such different coloring.

Celebrate Life,
Feather


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

They are beautiful. I know I said Sasquatches before but now they just look more like a pair of little sheep dogs. You must be a very proud mom!

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Still, just never ceases to amaze me that these cuties seem to have HAIR and not "fuzz feathers" or whatever!

I was so upset when Yeti died because I couldn't wait to see what he/she would finally look like. 

Now, with TWO...well, I am paying AVID attention to their growth! They look so soft and FURRY...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry - I do thank you.


Thanks for taking the "blame" for all the pictures, Maggie  There will be more! I just had to upgrade my website for more disk space, so I may be down for a bit over the next day or so, but I'll keep the pictures coming. I really have to stop with so many pictures .. awwww well .. I've got 5 GB now instead of 200 MB, so we've got growing room and unlimited further upgrades  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> I was so upset when Yeti died because I couldn't wait to see what he/she would finally look like.
> 
> Now, with TWO...well, I am paying AVID attention to their growth! They look so soft and FURRY...


Yeti would have turned out to be whatever Cupid is going to be .. they were identical little hairy babies.

It's turned cold here the last day or so, and I've been out checking on the little ones at all hours of the night .. so far, so good .. Peep and FanTastic are doing a wonderful job this time around.

FanFan and Castor are still sitting on an egg, so we shall see .. if that egg is viable, it should be hatching any time now.

Darth and Stinky are also wanting to be parents, but they haven't figured things out yet, and I kind of think that Stinky may be way too old for motherhood .. got herself a younger man, but I'm not sure that will be the key to success .. at least it calmed Darth down to liveable levels of being a macho man  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your interest in and kind comments about these babies. I don't "allow" many babies to be born or hatched here, but once in awhile, I just can't not let them do it. Bad, bad Mama Terry .. and a double negative too  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm happy to hear you'll be able to show us even more pictures. You know I just love them all.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Day 4 - Valentine and Cupid (Plus a Crow)*

No time to make the pigeon and crow pics separate .. sorry ..

http://www.rims.net/2006Feb16

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What cuties! Interesting contrast with the crow head shot!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Your little Valentine and Cupid are growing marvelously They look really good and I can't WAIT to see how they develop later on. This is going to be really interesting to see what type of colours, feathers and characteristics show up from the unusual coupling of their parents

As for the crow, awww...the poor thing, the wing infection doesn't look so good. Do you rehab crows yourself, or do you send them to someone else, I can't remember. I hope it all turns out ok for this crow, they are such amazing birds. Keep us posted and let us (me ) know what the prognosis and eventual future looks like for this crow.

By the way, did it hurt when it bit your fingers?  I know gulls can exert quite a bit of pressure with their beak, but I've never had a crow bite me like that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad and all,

The crow will be transferred to my state and federally permitted friend this weekend. 

Crows can give a fairly good bite. Their beaks are sharp, and they tend to get a really good grip on you. Their toes are also very, very strong, and they love to "strangle" your fingers with their toes.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Valentine and Cupid Are OK ..*

Just letting everyone know that the babies are OK. I was busy getting my website moved and didn't get any pictures the last couple of days. We should be back in business tomorrow. Cupid is smaller than Valentine and starting to have some difficulty in competing for food, so I am supplementing him/her a couple of times a day. The eyes are open on both babies and they are holding their heads up well and checking out their world. Aside from the little feeding of Cupid issue, both FanTastic and Peep and doing a great job of parenting.

Castor and FanFan's "chosen" egg was a dud .. completely dried out inside, so no baby from them this time around.

During the move of the website I came across some real oldies but goodies that I'd forgotten about .. things that were posted here on P-T years ago. I'll try to round those up and post the links for the newer members (and the older members too .. if I forgot .. you probably did too).
If anyone comes across any problems on my site, please let me know as it was a big job to move everything, and I'm sure I missed some things along the way.

Terry


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

What little cuties... Their beaks are so dark. What a contrast to their blonde hair!


----------



## blue pigeon (Feb 17, 2006)

hello im a new member. The snapshots of the baby pigeons and the crow look great. Our pair of pigeons,(Howard and Hemione) eggs are due to hatch tommarow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

blue pigeon said:


> hello im a new member. The snapshots of the baby pigeons and the crow look great. Our pair of pigeons,(Howard and Hemione) eggs are due to hatch tommarow.



Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com

I bet you are very excited about the hatchling date. It never ceases to amaze me, even after having dozens of hatchlings.

I do hope you will share your story of your two Howard and Hemione and pictures too...please?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't "allow" many babies to be born or hatched here, but once in awhile, I just can't not let them do it. Bad, bad Mama Terry .. and a double negative too
> Terry



Terry,

The babies are really looking great, and they compliment each other with their different colorings.

I too, am guilty and a BAD BAD mama....by accidently forgetting to remove one egg and replace it, now I am excited at the prospect of Simon and Serena's little miracle, my blue Satinettes that never had babies. I'm like a kid, can't wait. I checked the egg... and lo and behold.. a beautiful embryo is growing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Day 7*

http://www.rims.net/2006Feb19

Both babies were full as little ticks this morning and also toasty warm and dry .. it was very cold (at least for here) and rainy last night.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> now I am excited at the prospect of Simon and Serena's little miracle, my blue Satinettes that never had babies. I'm like a kid, can't wait. I checked the egg... and lo and behold.. a beautiful embryo is growing.


Congratulations Grandma! Can't wait to see the baby pics!  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, Treesa, your are having babies too? How exciting.

Terry, love your babies.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, they are adorable. I hope you wouldn't mind my making them my desktop for awhile. That way I can look at them often.  

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, they are adorable. I hope you wouldn't mind my making them my desktop for awhile. That way I can look at them often.  Maggie


Cupid and Valentine would be honored ..  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> OMG, Treesa, your are having babies too? How exciting.
> Reti


Uh...just one...just one, hopefully it will be the cutest little mistake ever.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2006Feb19
> Both babies were full as little ticks this morning
> Terry



LOL...glad to hear that  that analogy sends a quick pic to my minds eye....no mistaking that...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you. Just did it and they look grand.  

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Day 10*

http://www.rims.net/2006Feb22

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How adorable. Sadly, we are almost through breeding for the year. I will miss the babies so much but we must move on............Our youngest one now is 8 days old. They grow so darn fast!!!! LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What adorable babies! Valentine is so brave! :O


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

These pictures are great. I just love how their milk teeth show up so well.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, they are so fat and furry 
How adorable.
Too bad they grow so fast.

Reti


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*How exciting! Babies*

You're a mom! The babies are so cute. Really fun reading the saga as well. Sorry I've been gone. I'll look forward to catching up more soon. I'm subscribed to several threads, so I'm keeping updated.

Would love to come visit the children.



TAWhatley said:


> All is well at 7:30 PM Pacific Time (or close to it). Mom (FanTastic) is on the babies and Peep is the ever vigilant guardian of his mate and offspring .. Peep is truly an amazing pigeon
> 
> I've truly never seen baby pigeons with so much/so many "feather sprouts" .. I'm not real sure what we're going to end up with here, but it should be interesting.
> 
> Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Day 12 and Very Sad News*

I am devastated to report that I just found Valentine dead in the nest when I went to take their day 12 pictures. The crop was partially full, no sign of wounds or canker .. poor little body still warm. Both babies were fine a couple of hours earlier today.

We did have an incident yesterday where Cupid got pecked a bit on the lower back .. nothing serious and all seems well today. The guilty party and his mate were removed from the enclosure where Peep, FanTastic, and babies are and had been living. I know who was guilty because he's a predominantly white pigeon that had blood smeared under his beak yesterday.

I am just sick over the loss of Valentine. I had been worrying a bit all along about Cupid because s/he has always been a bit smaller, thus finding Valentine dead really threw me for a loop.

Anyway, here is precious little Cupid on day 12 along with a better photo of the Postal Pigeon.

http://www.rims.net/2006Feb24

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brownieluv said:


> You're a mom! The babies are so cute. Really fun reading the saga as well. Sorry I've been gone. I'll look forward to catching up more soon. I'm subscribed to several threads, so I'm keeping updated.
> 
> Would love to come visit the children.


Hi Brownieluv! Good to see you posting again .. I got your phone message, but just haven't managed to find the time to call you at a decent hour. Will try to do so soon!

Actually the arrival of Cupid and Valentine made me a great grandmother. The parents of these two are FanTastic and Peep. FanTastic is my grandfid whose parents are FanFan and Castor .. guess I need to start a little family tree  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Oh NO!*

I am SO SORRY to hear about Valentine! Was all prepared to see updated pictures and then read your post!  

I sure hope Cupid will be OK!! HEALING THOUGHTS!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So sorry.........any idea what happened? You know, last year, I had a baby about that age choke on a pea, if you can believe that. If I had not seen it with my own eyes................I just happened to be out in the loft and walked by a pen and saw a baby thrashing and gasping for breath. I grabbed it and went running to the house in a panic but it died before I could even get half way across the yard. My husband is the one that massaged it throat and worked a pea back out of it mouth, but of course it was to late then. Again, sorry about little Valentine. Sometimes in spite of all we do, things just go wrong.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
I am so sorry. It hurts so much to lose one of our babies, no matter the age or circumstance, but it's especially hard when you lose one so unexpectedly.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Terry, what a shame. I would have thought Cupid rather than Valentine. I am so sorry. They were so sweet together. Did Valentine have any wounds on him? I just don't know what makes some adult pigeons so mean to little babies. We almost lost our Onslow that way - just a day old - doing fine and then we go out to the aviary and find his head bleeding badly. Never did find out which one did it. Wound up raising him ourselves. 

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, what terrible news. I'm so sorry. Hope Cupid will continue to do well.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is sad news Terry. Please keep us updated on little Cupid and Postal pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone .. I am truly stunned at this loss. There were no wounds or signs of health problems with Valentine .. just dead. I thank Renee very much for her possibility of an obstruction in the throat. Truly, truly, truly .. I had checked on both babies about two hours before going out with the camera for pictures .. both were alive, active, and fine. Two hours later, Valentine was dead.

Let us hope that little Cupid makes it.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Terry, I am so sorry that Valentine died. That it heartbreaking - they were both doing so well. (

Hope Cupid continues to thrive!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Valentines passing is a shock to me too. Pigeons parents in their own way though know things that we do not and sometimes it is better for us to allow nature to take it's course despite what we may think is best. And no matter how it may hurt us personnally it is not our fault in any way nor sometimes even our business when an event occurs that is within the realm and reality of creatures that have survived and done OK without people for over a million years or more. Some lives will pass no matter what we want for them. I think this small life was one of them and Valentines parents have made that decision from the inscrutable and immutable knowledge of their ancestors. 

I am still sorry to hear about one of your babies passing on though Terry.
God Bless,

Cameron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, Terry, this is so sad. I can only imagine how devastated you must be.
So unexpeted. Very sad.
I am so sorry.
Hope Cupid will thrive.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Cupid Is Gone Too ..*

I found Cupid dead and cold this morning. I checked late last night to be sure all was well, and FanTastic was sitting on Cupid. This morning Cupid was out of the nest and dead.

I am just sick over the loss of these two babies. It seemed that the parents were doing a fine job, so I'm not really sure what happened. Feeling very guilty for not pulling both babies and trying to raise them myself.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please don't feel guilty. If you check and everything seems to be in order and the parents are doing what pigeon parents are suppose to do, who would think any thing was wrong. I surely wouldn't. It's not like you're a novice at this and something was terribly wrong and you didn't notice or ignored them. We all know that there is NO WAY that you would have let those babies die if you KNEW something was wrong. It is kind of strange that they both passed a day a part, but what ever the reason, I'm SURE that you didn't see it coming. Don't blame your self. If you had taken the babies and what ever thier problem was caused them to die, then you would be saying "I should have left them with their parents". Hind sight is 20/20 you know..........just wasn't meant to be. I am sorry though and know that you are feeling terrible.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this is so sad. Wonder what in the world went wrong. Does Fantastic seem to be doing ok? 

I know you are just crushed. Great big hug to you.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, am so saddened by Cupid's death! My hugs go out to you!

I'm wondering why all the "hairy" babies died. Could there be a genetic flaw??
They just seemed so unusual and we were all hoping to see what they would look like when they grew up!

Do you think there will be more babies? If so, would you let the parent care for them initially and then hand raise them, just to be on the safe side?

I'll keep hoping for the best! I know you did the best you could and we all support you 100% !


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Terry,
I think I've cried as much for you and Cupid and Valentine as I would over losing one of my own. I am so sad and so sorry. 
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I have carefully examined both little bodies, and I just don't see a problem. As to something genetic, I sure don't know. Both the parents are strong and healthy birds.

Yes, I will probably let them try again if they are wanting to nest again. Perhaps it will be third time is a charm .. I think it took Castor and FanFan at least three tries before they were successful with FanTastic. 

If there is another try at babies, I will probably move them into a hospital cage in my office when the babies have hatched. This will make it easy for me to really keep an eye on them. I may also go so far as to pull the babies at night and return them during the day. I'll just have to see how things go.

FanTastic and Peep are fine .. going about their regular pigeon business as if nothing had happened or was amiss. 

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I just got to this thread, somehow I missed it yesterday and I certainly didn't expect to read what I did today. I'm so very sorry to hear this awful and unexepected news They seemed to be doing so well too.

Is there anyway you could have a necropsy done on either Valentine or Cupid to see if anything shows up? This situation with Peep's and Fantastic's babies dying is reminding me of when my own birds kept having babies die on them. Mine never managed to live as long as these two did though. 

It is so very frustrating when you don't know what is going on or what the problem is and I think we can all relate to this. 

I'm really sorry Terry


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

I am really sorry for your loss. It has happened in my coop from time to time, and it is so frustrating when you don't know how or why. It always seems to happen to the ones you are most excited about.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Brad and Jimmy,

I did keep the bodies cool and took them to my vet .. necropsy showed nothing unusual .. very, very frustrating and hurtful to not know.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, so sorry Cupid also died. You don't allow many of your own birds' to hatch eggs, and this pair are very special.  They say that birds sometimes take several tries to learn how to raise babies, but it doesn't make it easier when the little ones die. Your idea of the hospital cage is a great way to add a protective cushion!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lol*



Jiggs said:


> lovely, look like little sheep dogs


Are you insulting Terry's kids?


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*I'm so sorry Terry*



TAWhatley said:


> I am devastated to report that I just found Valentine dead in the nest when I went to take their day 12 pictures.
> 
> Anyway, here is precious little Cupid on day 12 along with a better photo of the Postal Pigeon.
> 
> ...


I didn't read far enough into the posts earlier Terry. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, just wanted to let you know how sorry I am. I was very shocked and disappointed when I saw your post about Cupid. Hang in there....

Linda


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Brownieluv! Good to see you posting again .. I got your phone message, but just haven't managed to find the time to call you at a decent hour. Will try to do so soon!
> 
> Actually the arrival of Cupid and Valentine made me a great grandmother. The parents of these two are FanTastic and Peep. FanTastic is my grandfid whose parents are FanFan and Castor .. guess I need to start a little family tree
> 
> Terry


Don't worry about not calling. I see you have your hands full. I just saw your online albums for the first time. They're beautiful, and I have a much clearer concept of exactly how very! many children you rescue. (or grand-children)

I agree, you should keep a chronology!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Please don't feel guilty. If you check and everything seems to be in order and the parents are doing what pigeon parents are suppose to do, who would think any thing was wrong. I surely wouldn't. It's not like you're a novice at this and something was terribly wrong and you didn't notice or ignored them. We all know that there is NO WAY that you would have let those babies die if you KNEW something was wrong. It is kind of strange that they both passed a day a part, but what ever the reason, I'm SURE that you didn't see it coming. Don't blame your self. If you had taken the babies and what ever thier problem was caused them to die, then you would be saying "I should have left them with their parents". Hind sight is 20/20 you know..........just wasn't meant to be. I am sorry though and know that you are feeling terrible.


Terry, I'm so sorry to read that Cupid is gone too. I agree with Lovebirds, you have nothing to feel guilty about. If anyone could have saved them, you could. If nothing seemed wrong, how would you know to do something or what to do?

It is so sad though, they were really beautiful and well-loved babies.


----------

